# 2008 Q7 S-line ... rear seats made in China (why do they rattle so much)



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Da Fuq

:thumbdown:











Every moment the things in motion, rattle competes with radio

Never had such a crappy experience, if you grab hold of any part of the rear seat and move it around it moves and has a good quarter inch of slop in the track, I assume,


Anybody have a suggestion before slush box meets oak tree I can't stand it


----------

